# DirecTV vs. Dish Network 'Responsiveness'



## sonicko (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm currently with Cox Communications and am looking to switch to either DirecTV or Dish Network. I'll be keeping my internet with Cox as I think it works fantastic but I'm less than thrilled with their whole home solution. The box is very very slow and the remote responsiveness is subpar. Scrolling through channels, searching, fast forwarding and stopping in a specific spot is a challenge. I'm hoping for some non biased opinions as to if DirecTV or Dish would offer a better solution when it comes to speed. My other qualities that I'd like to see would be a better picture quality than what I currently have and good iPhone apps for scheduling shows as series not just one off, etc. I have two HDTVs for reference if that helps.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Speed for Whole house viewing or the responsiveness of their DVR in general? I don't have whole home yet, but I find "responsiveness" sometimes iffy/slow on some receivers but not others.

As a DirecTV subscriber, I do doubt you will find better picture quality for HD channels elsewhere. (You won't get blu-ray quality anywhere, mind you.) I also find their iPhone/iPad apps easy to use and functional for what I use them forr.

Every provider has their plus and minuses. I suggest you base your decision on the programming you watch and cost. With DirecTV, you don't pay as much in monthly fees for equipment, but you might pay more in upfront costs. As a new subscriber though, and unless you want 6 HD DVRs, DirecTV will probably give you equipment at little or no cost.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Blazingly fast. Far faster than my 922, which was a smidge faster than the 722.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

as a former Directv sub and current Dish sub i can tell you that Dish's receivers are a lot faster.As far as PQ its about the same (other will tell you Directv's PQ is better) its not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DirecTV here.

Compared to the local Time Warner cable, both Dish and DirecTV have far superior HD quality. The problem is cable quality can be very dependent on area. It is widely reported that Dish SD is much better than DirecTV. I don't know, I have severe reactions to SD in general.

DirecTV has an iPad app, mobile apps and website that allow you to set up a series, along with the option to make sure it definitely records (may bump another scheduled recording), or if possible.

For speed, the HR24 is the fastest, HR34 the most powerful (compared to other DirecTV boxes, not comparing to Dish).


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I have both. Directv receivers are slow compared to Dish. Some models are extremely slow.

Go with Dish.


----------

